# SHY GUYS



## monkeymagic (Jan 25, 2006)

IF WE COULD FIND YOU WE'D DATE YOU I'M SURE :stu


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

we're in hiding =p


----------



## monkeymagic (Jan 25, 2006)

IN A JAPANESE FOREST? :lol SERIOUSLY WHERE DO YOU HIDE OUT?


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Gumaro said:


> i can hide under your sheets if youd like


come on man, be more subtle :lol


----------



## monkeymagic (Jan 25, 2006)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HAAAA
YOU BETTER ASK YOUR GIRLFRIEND FIRST  - THAT'S RIGHT I DO RESEARCH :cig


----------



## monkeymagic (Jan 25, 2006)

THANK YOU ORPHEUS, YOU'RE MY HERO :kiss


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

monkeymagic said:


> THANK YOU ORPHEUS, YOU'RE MY HERO :kiss


 ops

yea, Gumaro already has a lady...it'd be unfair for him to have two when i have none! :lol


----------



## monkeymagic (Jan 25, 2006)

Noca said:


> we're in hiding =p


sorry about the japanese forest joke, it just looked like a damn good place to hide. i thought it was funny anyway.


----------



## monkeymagic (Jan 25, 2006)

Gumaro said:


> orpheus said:
> 
> 
> > yea, Gumaro already has a lady
> ...


so a threesome is out of the question then Gumaro :lol

PS are they real?


----------



## Imdateless (Nov 11, 2003)

*Actually*



> IN A JAPANESE FOREST? Laughing SERIOUSLY WHERE DO YOU HIDE OUT?


Actually in a JAPANESE night club (Osaka Japan)  I bounce there regularily.


----------



## monkeymagic (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Actually*



Imdateless said:


> > IN A JAPANESE FOREST? Laughing SERIOUSLY WHERE DO YOU HIDE OUT?
> 
> 
> Actually in a JAPANESE night club (Osaka Japan)  I bounce there regularily.


Cool. Are you Japanese? I've only ever been to Tokyo.


----------



## Imdateless (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Actually*



monkeymagic said:


> Imdateless said:
> 
> 
> > > IN A JAPANESE FOREST? Laughing SERIOUSLY WHERE DO YOU HIDE OUT?
> ...


No, but I think I'm turning Japanese, I think I'm turning Japanese, I really think so......


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Actually*



Imdateless said:


> No, but I think I'm turning Japanese, I think I'm turning Japanese, I really think so......


The '80s ... one hit wonder bands ... weird, whacked-up lyrics ...... Ah, Good times.


----------



## monkeymagic (Jan 25, 2006)

I meant are your muscles real? :lol usually guys ask girls if their breasts are real when they have big ones :lol i was returing the favor for the big breasted women out there



Gumaro said:


> monkeymagic said:
> 
> 
> > Gumaro said:
> ...


----------



## monkeymagic (Jan 25, 2006)

:lol maybe some other time


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

monkeymagic said:


> i was returing the favor for the big breasted women out there


Did you say big breasted women? 
Forget the shy guys, lets go find out where those women are hiding.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 25, 2005)

Apparently i come off as stand-offish, which i guess is true. Its a lot easier if people came up and talked to me- i can do that no prob- rather than me starting a convo with them..thats kinda hard! :b


----------



## monkeymagic (Jan 25, 2006)

Scrub Ducky said:


> monkeymagic said:
> 
> 
> > i was returing the favor for the big breasted women out there
> ...


Looks like you already found them :lol - in virtual India- is it?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I would but they don't seem to like me :stu 
All I seem to attract are stupid obnoxious outgoing guys who do nothing but lie & deceive people.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*Re: re: SHY GUYS*



Shauna said:


> Thats what i want soo bad. A shy,introverted guy. All the dudes around here are very outgoing and they all have at least 1 baby mama. I hate that. Too much baggage.
> 
> The type of guys i like are probaly stuck up in the house. They have to be, because i can't find any around here. Its depressing. I need to find someone just like me. People always say you should date your opposite, but i don't like that. I just can't be with an extroverted guy because i would feel the pressure to always be doing something and constantly being around people. I need time to breath.
> 
> ...


With the exception of actually dating somebody once, you're the female version of me. I don't want a girl who is going to want to be out all the time. I may be shy and anxious in public, but I really do enjoy staying at home. The only times I'm not at home during evenings are nights where I have something to do for hockey.

You won't find me in some bar on a random weekend. It's not my crowd, even without the SA.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: re: SHY GUYS*

I'm here... in New Zealand, too far away from anyone on here... I'm probably too shy and boring to actually be likeable though.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

monkeymagic said:


> SERIOUSLY WHERE DO YOU HIDE OUT?


In my room.


----------



## Keith Myath (Oct 21, 2006)

We're hanging out, watching Godfather Part II for the 100th time.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I would be watching the Canucks game tonight, but it's on ****ing PPV. :mum 

I hate listening to games on the radio.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

i finally found a shy guy. I'll never go back.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Shy, as in too afraid to make a move? I'm not into that kind...

I wouldn't mind a guy who doesn't care to go out much, but I'd like to go out every now and then. I don't want to be stuck in the house with someone ALL the time.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

monkeymagic said:


> IF WE COULD FIND YOU WE'D DATE YOU I'M SURE :stu


We go out, but we don't approach.

And good luck finding a girl who approaches.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: re: SHY GUYS*

....


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2003)

monkeymagic said:


> IF WE COULD FIND YOU WE'D DATE YOU I'M SURE :stu


I seriously doubt that haha but I can hope for a short peroid of time before reality kicks in....


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

Haha - we're all at home, on our computers, browsing this forum, LOL. 

If i'm not at work, then i'm 99% of the time at home, in which, 95% of the time i'm in my room (5% of the time in the kitchen). Been this way my whole life really.


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm right here... waiting for a girl who likes me for who I am


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

monkeymagic said:


> IF WE COULD FIND YOU WE'D DATE YOU I'M SURE :stu


YES PLEASE....hehe

Any expectations from women on how we should act, i'm pretty insecure about that actually

I don't know, i feel there's expectation to be more than I am when i take someone out...that i need to impress more than I'm able...that i'm not going to be quiet good enough. I think that is whats holding me back...

I just want to love you! :lol but all this fear....ahhhhh


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2003)

There are many shy introverted guys and gals here no one is hiding except those who choose to hide.
I have tried to put myself out there on here and in other places but I get no response lol people better put up or shut up.
I sure there are many guys and gals on here who want someone who understands them and will accept them for who they are but people have to be willing to step up and have courage.
I would be willing to have a long distance relationship (at first) with a socially anxious girl but hey some people lack courage to get what they want and it goes both ways :stu .


----------



## hypeah (Feb 22, 2007)

as much as you'll be surprised...i am forced to be out of the house from morning to evening (work/school)...so lot of us are out and about...but once that is done...we disappear into our cave...i usually find time atleast once or twice a week to hang out with friends and go out...but of course when we go out to watch a movie or bars....who do we find?....girls that do not want shy guys...right...also, my problem with SA is intense, but i just want everybody around me to know...and this "HELPS" me be more repulsive than usual.


----------

